# How come spiders can climb glass but not up a bath?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I know they can climb glass as I've seen them do so, but why can't they climb up the sides of the bath tub? 

I know its prob something daft but I'm curious.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

i would think its all to do with surface finish, as glass can be rough even if you cant see it. where as a plastic bath tub is coated in a smooth paint. that makes it hard for spidee to walk up!


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ive seen a juve t blondi going up the side of a bath, and lucky enough it was shunned back down and into the tub. I agree with the surface texture.


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

I was doing a tank change for a Male Sri Lankan Ornate and he had no problem running (I mean really shifting) up the bath and on to the wall.

Neither do the Pink toes, but our Chileans and salmon pinks, find it very difficult..........I assume being arboreal like the sir Lankan and the pink toe are, maybe there pads are structured differently to cope with climing that they like to do?


----------



## simon woodall (Jan 22, 2007)

* *

not all baths are the same my chilly has no problem getting up mine and it is able to get out of there i tried it before and i was looking for her for a week couldnt find her. 
last time ill listen to a mate lol baths have diffrent texture to the finish so it is slippy and the finish on glass is diffrent so it can climb up the glass :bash: :bash:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

There was an article in a free newspaper not to long ago i'm sure i saved it somewere hold on ...

awww i can't find it...

anyway it said about a study on costa riccan zebra's that showed that some spider have web makers on there feet, so they can stick to surfaces by creating a web style suction pad


----------

